# Burton sucks.



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

That's shitty, go to a shop and raid their parts bin?


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

Did you buy on ebay? Pretty sure thats why they are fucking you over.
I have a pair of diodes that break a highback every time I ride pretty much but the shop I bought them from hooks me up with new ones from burton. Its still a pain breaking bindings all the time though.
Diodes = fail bindings


----------



## blunted_nose (Apr 26, 2012)

Nivek said:


> That's shitty, go to a shop and raid their parts bin?


Ha, funny you say that. Went to 4 local shops and not one had the M6 bolt set, because i didnt get any when i got the bindings. 8 BOLTS, are you kidding me? Next year im getting rome bindings, burning my burton pants and boots and trowing out my Brand spankin new Burton iron... For so long i just went around telling people how good burton is and how amazing their bindings are... NO MORE. Not to mention how pathetic my local shops are.


----------



## blunted_nose (Apr 26, 2012)

ETM said:


> Did you buy on ebay? Pretty sure thats why they are fucking you over.
> I have a pair of diodes that break a highback every time I ride pretty much but the shop I bought them from hooks me up with new ones from burton. Its still a pain breaking bindings all the time though.
> Diodes = fail bindings


I said i bought them right of burton site 8 years ago(they are 06 traids), never said anything about ebay. I EVEN SAID ill pay for it, NO we dont stock on this shit. Fucking liars.


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

Burton bindings can't suck because Shaun White rides Burton bindings and he's the best snowboarder ever so obviously Burton rules and you are just being a haterz.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

You're bitching about 8 year old bindings???

I agree, fuck Burton, but dude... shit wears out.


----------



## blunted_nose (Apr 26, 2012)

linvillegorge said:


> You're bitching about 8 year old bindings???
> 
> I agree, fuck Burton, but dude... shit wears out.


But when i ready to pay for 2013 cartel parts, and they dont respon to 5 emails... am i bitching for nothing? But i get you, ebay equals fail, 8 year old bindings equals bigger fail and burton equals *facepalm*.


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

blunted_nose said:


> refer to the tread called ebay bargain, missleading ebay auction. .






blunted_nose said:


> never said anything about ebay. Fucking liars.


Lay off the crack lady


----------



## RightCoastShred (Aug 26, 2012)

burton does suck but their shitty boards are pretty durable, i use an old burton clash as my crap board for my backyard and ive put that board through hell (i've tried to break it several times out of frustation) and the base has like two scratches.


----------



## blunted_nose (Apr 26, 2012)

ETM said:


> Lay off the crack lady


I said to refer to the tread fo you guys, he was talking about me saying that i bough it off ebay to the burton dick. i never said i got it off youtube to the representative.... wow. im confused now.
EDIT ; i am on crack, i dont know what i just said or why i said i got it off youtube...


----------



## ThunderChunky (Oct 1, 2011)

Learn English.....and logic.


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

blunted_nose said:


> I said to refer to the tread fo you guys, he was talking about me saying that i bough it off ebay to the burton dick. i never said i got it off youtube to the representative.... wow. im confused now.
> EDIT ; i am on crack, i dont know what i just said or why i said i got it off youtube...


LOL dude your killin me


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

ThunderChunky said:


> Learn English.....and logic.


and buy some new bindings off facebook!


----------



## blunted_nose (Apr 26, 2012)

ThunderChunky said:


> Learn English.....and logic.


Teenager, i try my best tough. 

I curently cant afford a new binding. Im trying to get a job, but i dont have any money right now. Im 18.
As for the ebay thing, i told the burton representative that i bought the binding off their site 8 years ago, when i actually got it off ebay, makes sense? Im not stupid enough to tell him i got it off ebay, obviously they would give me shit for it.


If people would only focus less on my grammar and more on actually helping me here, this would be a much more helpful forum. yes i know i cant spell, and i know how much you hate it and yes, there are alot of people here who cant spell, but writing about it every time doesnt help.

If anyone can help, recomendations(other then "BUY NEW BINDING") please tell me. I dont know what to do...


----------



## blunted_nose (Apr 26, 2012)

ETM said:


> and buy some new bindings off facebook!


I BET if i tweet this, more people would help better then you.


----------



## ThunderChunky (Oct 1, 2011)

We focus on your grammar because no one understands what you're saying. It's jibberish. 

As for the bindings, you were better off telling the Burton rep you got them off Ebay. You got screwed over Ebay. Get over it. It is not Burtons fault. You're lucky they even responded to your email about "eight year old" bindings. I would have laughed my ass off and deleted it. 

Buying new bindings is the only suggestion we have because it is the only thing that will work. Good luck.


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

blunted_nose said:


> Im 18.
> i told the burton representative that i bought the binding off their site 8 years ago, when i actually got it off ebay, ..


WTF were you doing with an ebay account when you were 10?


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

I could say so much about this it's so fucking hilarious. They're 8 years old they don't make parts for them that's why and I'm going to guess that phone call was much like these incoherent ramblings. You shot yourself on this one. Calm down and stop being such a pussy.


----------



## blunted_nose (Apr 26, 2012)

ETM said:


> WTF were you doing with an ebay account when you were 10?


Ohh wow, if you went to The FUCKING tread like i told you you would know i bought them 3 weeks ago... 

I lied to burton about ebay, DUR. They didnt respon to my email, i called them. They were ignorant and told me they dont sell individual parts... BULLSHIT. i have enough to buy 4 starps 4 buckles and 2 highbacks and i know they sell them. They dont want to respon to my email concerning the price. Happy? Gosh, if you cant understand maybe you should go back to school?

Honestly, you guys suck just as much. It doesnt help to tell me that burton sucks, i know. Doesnt help to tell me about my spelling and grammar, i know.
sorry, but im pissed about this situtation, and yeah its my fault to buy shit of ebay. 
Actually, since i wont get any help here, someone just delete this tread. I'll find better help on craigslist.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

LOL! So, you bought 8 year old bindings off of eBay, found out they were pieces of shit, then called to Burton and lied to them, yet Burton is the one that sucks???

Wow.

Here's a piece of life advice... when you thing literally everyone else sucks, you can probably find the problem in the mirror.


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

blunted_nose said:


> tread





blunted_nose said:


> respon





blunted_nose said:


> starps





blunted_nose said:


> respon(yes again)





blunted_nose said:


> Gosh, if you cant understand maybe you should go back to school?


Ill see you down there man


----------



## blunted_nose (Apr 26, 2012)

BurtonAvenger said:


> I could say so much about this it's so fucking hilarious. They're 8 years old they don't make parts for them that's why and I'm going to guess that phone call was much like these incoherent ramblings. You shot yourself on this one. Calm down and stop being such a pussy.


Thanks for extra help, but as your the "burtonavenger" i would suspect that you would know any strap from burton can be on fitted on another burton binding, even if its not made for it. Highback have the same cup design from since they were made i would think. Im not being a pussy, i know for a fact that straps and buckles AND the highbacks will fit on my 06 triad. Why the fuck would they not even respon to my email, even just to tell me to fuck off, i dont get. 

This tread is not about "will these parts fit", NO, its about "why is Burton such a group of money hungry pricks without any services at all, and why my local shops dont even carry 12/13 parts". Im going to write a letter to Jake Burton explaining my feeling, that im going to murder him(not actually so he cant sue me) and why did he let some gay-ass non-snowboarders run his company. They dont care about us. They care about money and that is it.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Please, for the love of god, write that letter to Jake Burton. Post it up here when you get it finished.


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

blunted_nose said:


> Im going to write a letter to Jake Burton explaining my feeling, that im going to murder him


You have reached the summit of Mt Failure


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

Go back on ebay, find another shitty pair of burton bindings for $5.

Swap out the parts you need.

Problem solved.

TT


----------



## blunted_nose (Apr 26, 2012)

HAHA, alright. I give up, i lied to burton about the fact that i bought them off ebay. IM not asking for warranty. The ONLY PROBLEM i have is that they dont want to respond to me.

Geez, its funny how bad my grammar is, but you guys are fucking dicks. i acutally wouldnt ride with any of you and not that you would want to ride with me. but wow.

Can someone make a half decend comment that doesnt involve my writing or how i am a bad boy for lying to burton.


----------



## budderbear (Nov 27, 2011)

How can 06' bindings be 8 years old unless where living in the year 2014 ?


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

budderbear said:


> How can 06' bindings be 8 years old unless where living in the year 2014 ?


!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## blunted_nose (Apr 26, 2012)

linvillegorge said:


> LOL! So, you bought 8 year old bindings off of eBay, found out they were pieces of shit, then called to Burton and lied to them, yet Burton is the one that sucks???
> 
> Wow.
> 
> Here's a piece of life advice... when you thing literally everyone else sucks, you can probably find the problem in the mirror.


Let me yell so you get the point.

I DIDNT SAY BURTON SUCKS FOR MAKING BINDINGS, I SAID BURTON SUCKS BECAUSE THEY WONT RESPON TO MY EMAIL. THEY DO NOT KNOW WHO SENT THE EMAIL. IF I CALLED BURTON AND ASKED FOR THE PRICE OF THE PARTS AND THEY TOLD ME THEY DONT SELL PARTS. I NEVER SAID ANYTHING ABOUT BINDINGS I GOT OFF EBAY AND THEY SUCK, FOLLOWING? BURTON SIMPLY DOESNT WANT TO RESPON TO MY EMAIL, THATS IT.
NOT COMPLAINING ABOUT THE BINDINGS, I WOULD JUST LIKE TO BUY PARTS TO FIX THEM. IS THAT SO HARD FOR BURTON TO DO?


----------



## blunted_nose (Apr 26, 2012)

budderbear said:


> How can 06' bindings be 8 years old unless where living in the year 2014 ?


sorry, i guess i suck at math aswell. Well, if i commit suicide im blaming this forum for it, you guys really know how to troll someone. pathetic.


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

lol relax man. You have to admit you brought a pretty funny story to the table, when you dish it out you gotta be prepared to take some back


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

blunted_nose said:


> Thanks for extra help, but as your the "burtonavenger" i would suspect that you would know any strap from burton can be on fitted on another burton binding, even if its not made for it. Highback have the same cup design from since they were made i would think. Im not being a pussy, i know for a fact that straps and buckles AND the highbacks will fit on my 06 triad. Why the fuck would they not even respon to my email, even just to tell me to fuck off, i dont get.
> 
> This tread is not about "will these parts fit", NO, its about "why is Burton such a group of money hungry pricks without any services at all, and why my local shops dont even carry 12/13 parts". Im going to write a letter to Jake Burton explaining my feeling, that im going to murder him(not actually so he cant sue me) and why did he let some gay-ass non-snowboarders run his company. They dont care about us. They care about money and that is it.





> Thanks for extra help, but as you're the "BurtonAvenger" I would suspect that you would know any strap from Burton can be on fitted on another Burton binding, even if its not made for it. Highbacks have the same cup design from I believe their creation since they were made I would think. I'm not being a pussy, I know for a fact that straps and buckles AND the highbacks will fit on my 06 Triads. Why the fuck would they not even respond to my email? Even just to tell me to fuck off, I don't get.
> 
> This tread is not about "will these parts fit", NO, its about "why is Burton such a group of money hungry pricks without any services at all, and why my local shops don't even carry 12/13 parts". I'm going to write a letter to Jake Burton explaining my feelings, then I'm going to murder him(not actually so he and his family can't sue me) and why did he let some gay-ass non-snowboarders run his company. They don't care about us. They care about money and that is it.


Edited that for you little guy so it was far more coherent, maybe this will help your cause. 

Now if you want to see where you went wrong with this let me point this out to you.
1. You bought an 8 year old binding that they do not make anymore.
2. You bought it off eBay
3. You then proceeded to lie to Burton to get parts via email.
4. You tried to get them to sell you parts, a department that is not prone to actual sales hence has no way to record a transaction.
5. You called them and "supposedly" the guy hung up on you.
6. You flipped out on your local shop which more than likely has a parts kit and would have helped you, but you suck so they didn't
7. You came on here flipping out making yourself look like a whiny little 18 year old pussy.

Let me give you some life lessons about how to deal with a situation like this. It is far easier to ask for forgiveness from anyone than permission. If you had said, "Hey look guys I know you don't make this binding and I know I'm probably asking outside the realm of possibilities but perhaps you could help a fellow rider out with getting some straps, ratchets, and highbacks so I can continue to keep my stoke alive. I need blah blah blah. Sincerely Douchebag McCumstain"

Instead you went typical hormonally imbalanced teenager on this situation and rather than getting the support you thought you would, we mocked you. You have brought all this on yourself because you fail at logic and being rational in a situation. At the end of the day it's an 6 year old binding and you have no proof you actually bought them from an authorized dealer. Maybe instead of flipping out you should calmly think out your response and how you could rectify this situation.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

You really think that buying everything except the frame is cheaper than buying new? That is exactly why he told you to buy new. 

Cap straps are like $40 for a set, ratchets they've never sold but instead send replacements to shops and when a shop does charge for them its usually like $5 a ratchet, Ankle straps are easily $30-40 a piece, so that's $80, New highbacks are like another $40... You're at $180 right there. Find some brand spankin new last years Cartels for that, maybe even Malavita's.

You're 18, get a job? Then you'll have money.

Also, all this serves you right for lying to a company about how and when you acquired your gear. 

They aren't emailing back cause they already told you your best course of action. Buy new. At this point they probably DON'T sell any spare parts anyway. Few companies do as they typically send that stuff to shops so that someone with some know how can fix/replace things. Sorry your shops suck.

Stop bitching. Don't blame Burton. YOU bought a shitty product. Don't buy 6 year old gear without being able to inspect it in person.


----------



## blunted_nose (Apr 26, 2012)

ETM said:


> lol relax man. You have to admit you brought a pretty funny story to the table, when you dish it out you gotta be prepared to take some back


As funny as it might be, im at a loss. Makes me fell sad when i see all you guys making fun of me. I thank you for that. You guys dont care aswell if i get to shred this year or not. Probablly all rich snobby kids. Probablly not, but since i dont have a job its hard for me to find the funds for it and i tought i might be able to save some money by buying used bindings.


----------



## ThunderChunky (Oct 1, 2011)

blunted_nose said:


> As funny as it might be, im at a loss. Makes me fell sad when i see all you guys making fun of me. I thank you for that. You guys dont care aswell if i get to shred this year or not. Probablly all rich snobby kids. Probablly not, but since i dont have a job its hard for me to find the funds for it and i tought i might be able to save some money by buying used bindings.


You do something stupid. You lie and try to cheat your way out of it. It fails. You look for help/bitch on the interwebz. You get called out for being....well we'll leave that to the imagination. You call us assholes because we help you instead of telling you to fuck off like we should. 

Get real.

Either buy new bindings or keep the ones you have.


----------



## blunted_nose (Apr 26, 2012)

Nivek said:


> You really think that buying everything except the frame is cheaper than buying new? That is exactly why he told you to buy new.
> 
> Cap straps are like $40 for a set, ratchets they've never sold but instead send replacements to shops and when a shop does charge for them its usually like $5 a ratchet, Ankle straps are easily $30-40 a piece, so that's $80, New highbacks are like another $40... You're at $180 right there. Find some brand spankin new last years Cartels for that, maybe even Malavita's.
> 
> ...


Actualy its not burtons bussiness to know where i got the bindings, they are out of warranty. actually i did get a quote just now:
-both highbacks 21 bucks a peice
-ankle strap 18 for one side
-get a grip capstrap 10 for one side
-buckle 14 for toe and 19 for ankle
-ladders and such with hardware 10 
Thanks for cooperation tools.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

blunted_nose said:


> sorry, i guess i suck at math aswell. Well, if i commit suicide im blaming this forum for it, you guys really know how to troll someone. pathetic.


Could you be any more emotionally imbalanced? Next time you think you're threatening death maybe you should grab your right ear as hard as you can, twist it till you hear the cartilage pop, then scream in pain. That's fucking what death feels like. You want that? Go for it. 



blunted_nose said:


> As funny as it might be, im at a loss. Makes me fell sad when i see all you guys making fun of me. I thank you for that. You guys dont care aswell if i get to shred this year or not. Probablly all rich snobby kids. Probablly not, but since i dont have a job its hard for me to find the funds for it and i tought i might be able to save some money by buying used bindings.


You know you're 18 get a fucking job. I had a job from the age of 13 to support my snowboarding habit. It's easy to call people names when mommy and daddy still pay for everything for you. Try having a mortgage, rent, insurance, car payments, credit card payments, child support, and general life bills. Don't be so fucking lazy.


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

As BA said theres a life lesson here, dont go in guns blazing and wonder why people just stand back and laugh, theres heaps of help here for those who need it. I bet timmytard could have you sorted out in 5 mins with his craigslist superpowers


----------



## ThunderChunky (Oct 1, 2011)

blunted_nose said:


> Actualy its not burtons bussiness to know where i got the bindings, they are out of warranty. actually i did get a quote just now:
> -both highbacks 21 bucks a peice
> -ankle strap 18 for one side
> -get a grip capstrap 10 for one side
> ...


That's about a hundred dollars. Buy new bindings!


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

blunted_nose said:


> HAHA, alright. I give up, i lied to burton about the fact that i bought them off ebay. IM not asking for warranty. The ONLY PROBLEM i have is that they dont want to respond to me.
> 
> Geez, its funny how bad my grammar is, but you guys are fucking dicks. i acutally wouldnt ride with any of you and not that you would want to ride with me. but wow.
> 
> Can someone make a half decend comment that doesnt involve my writing or how i am a bad boy for lying to burton.


Ya I just did.

TT


----------



## ThunderChunky (Oct 1, 2011)

ETM said:


> As BA said theres a life lesson here, dont go in guns blazing and wonder why people just stand back and laugh, theres heaps of help here for those who need it. I bet timmytard could have you sorted out in 5 mins with his craigslist superpowers



Rofl. :laugh:.....Timmy....


----------



## Chance42 (Jan 28, 2011)

Rossignol Cobra Snowboard Bindings 2012 | evo outlet

There is an option under 100$ and they will have a warranty. Honestly for 4 straps, highbacks, and buckles for a 7 year old binding... meh, I'd rather just find some last season shit on sale.

They don't make parts specific for that model because that's just bad business, and probably only make parts for warranty/current model bindings. 

I tried a google search, after I didn't see anything promising on the first two pages, I wasn't going to look further, that's for you to do.

I'll tell you what, I've got some new bindings coming in, if a burton medium binding will work for you I've got some 2011 Prophecy's in kryptonite that I'll sell you for like 90 shipped. They are a reflex binding, but if you can take the highback, ankle and cap strap and adjust them to your baseplate if that's what you prefer, there you go. The highback is just a little softer than c02s.

That's all I can do to help you out here man. B T dubs, its the interwebs... bros are gonna troll, just have some thick skin and get over it.

Edit: The bindings only have maybe 10 days on them, they are pretty much mint.


----------



## blunted_nose (Apr 26, 2012)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Edited that for you little guy so it was far more coherent, maybe this will help your cause.
> 
> Now if you want to see where you went wrong with this let me point this out to you.
> 1. You bought an 8 year old binding that they do not make anymore.
> ...


thats exactly what i said to them. I know they dont make parts for it anymore. I know i made a mistake. Why am i mad? cuz your fucking assholes think your the greatess know it all's. Why would i bitch about my shops? i buy stuff there and i know people working there. its not their fault burtons part supply blows. Thanks for the lesson, but you can take the ego and shove it up the ass. Im sorry to all i offended but most poeple who responded are dicks.
Now for shits and gigs this was the email i wrote to burton the first time, after this i will close my accnt but if you laugh i hope you have a nice day.

im Seb, and i love burton -_-. but seriously i bough some pants and a board from you guys, and i always liked your riders... i was just wondering if you guys can send me some of those die-cut bigg ass stickers that your riders put on?? i woud love to have 2, one for nose and one for tail, then i could imagine im reppin burton fer lye, you know? LoL anyways that would be sick but i would take more then 2  if you guys feel generous.... if you guys can, come back to me and ill send my adress 
ohh i have a question, i recently broke my cartels highback, actually both cuz i ate shit going of a cliff , and i really want to still ride them so at what rate do you guys sell highbacks?
BURTON IS the best, but im so sad mads left tho. he was kind of my inspirating,,, that sounds gay doesnt it.... 
-Your biggest fan seb, 
PS. sorry for broke english, but im a teenager, g1me a br3ak.... Fo shizzle 

Now that i see the reason, im writing an apologee letter to jack , and asking in a better manner. Still, if someone that sounds this stupid(me) they dont have to be mean to me. They did not respon to this email, ever.
Sorry


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

blunted_nose said:


> Actualy its not burtons bussiness to know where i got the bindings, they are out of warranty. actually i did get a quote just now:
> -both highbacks 21 bucks a peice
> -ankle strap 18 for one side
> -get a grip capstrap 10 for one side
> ...


So I'm right. New last year is the better way to go...


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

blunted_nose said:


> im Seb, and i love burton -_-. but seriously i bough some pants and a board from you guys, and i always liked your riders... i was just wondering if you guys can send me some of those die-cut bigg ass stickers that your riders put on?? i woud love to have 2, one for nose and one for tail, then i could imagine im reppin burton fer lye, you know? LoL anyways that would be sick but i would take more then 2  if you guys feel generous.... if you guys can, come back to me and ill send my adress
> ohh i have a question, i recently broke my cartels highback, actually both cuz i ate shit going of a cliff , and i really want to still ride them so at what rate do you guys sell highbacks?
> BURTON IS the best, but im so sad mads left tho. he was kind of my inspirating,,, that sounds gay doesnt it....
> -Your biggest fan seb,
> PS. sorry for broke english, but im a teenager, g1me a br3ak.... Fo shizzle



that email deserves no reply man


----------



## blunted_nose (Apr 26, 2012)

ETM said:


> that email deserves no reply man


I know.
10char


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

this thread sums up why i'm pro-choice


----------



## Chef Jer (Apr 3, 2011)

Holy fuck.... this has got to be a joke or a cry for attention:dunno:


----------



## blunted_nose (Apr 26, 2012)

Chef Jer said:


> Holy fuck.... this has got to be a joke or a cry for attention:dunno:


A bit of both. i was actually looking for help, but im retarded.


----------



## Chef Jer (Apr 3, 2011)

blunted_nose said:


> but im retarded.


I think that has been quite clear since very early in this thread!!!


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

That's the email you sent?

No wonder they didn't respond. Sorry man but that just sounds like a troll email looking for new shit. Oh and you didn't you tell us you have Triads? Or did I misread that somewhere? And did you even break them off a cliff? Solely just "being a teenager", an 18 year old, does not excuse that grammar and to be straight, that was a factor in their "urgency" to respond. Sounded like a 13 year old.

Also just some advice, don't ask for team diecuts when you're already asking for a favor. Not a great way to grease the wheels.


----------



## blunted_nose (Apr 26, 2012)

budderbear said:


> Assuming you ride a large, here are some great deals on last year bindings.
> 
> Burton Freestyle Bindings 12' $59.98
> 
> ...


Im from canada, i have a very small selection of gear that wont cost to ship as much as the item being shipped. 

Guys i understand that the email was as embarassing as ever. But i got in college so im not THAT stupid 
anyways. looks like im going to be looking for a new binding. Or ordering 2013 cartel straps and buckles for about 100 bucks? Im such a liar, my highbacks arent even broken, i just read that they tend to break and i didnt want that to happen while on the hill.


----------



## budderbear (Nov 27, 2011)

blunted_nose said:


> Im from canada, i have a very small selection of gear that wont cost to ship as much as the item being shipped.
> 
> Guys i understand that the email was as embarassing as ever. But i got in college so im not THAT stupid
> anyways. looks like im going to be looking for a new binding. Or ordering 2013 cartel straps and buckles for about 100 bucks? Im such a liar, my *highbacks arent even broken*, i just read that they tend to break and i didnt want that to happen while on the hill.


Your story is full of holes , and why would go and spend $100 just on straps when you can get some brand new binders from last year that will have a 1 year warranty or more ?


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

blunted_nose said:


> thats exactly what i said to them. I know they dont make parts for it anymore. I know i made a mistake. Why am i mad? cuz your fucking assholes think your the greatess know it all's. Why would i bitch about my shops? i buy stuff there and i know people working there. its not their fault burtons part supply blows. Thanks for the lesson, but you can take the ego and shove it up the ass. Im sorry to all i offended but most poeple who responded are dicks.
> Now for shits and gigs this was the email i wrote to burton the first time, after this i will close my accnt but if you laugh i hope you have a nice day.


 Could that have been any more painful to read? Seriously you could probably learn a thing or two from those of us that are giving you advice. We're hardasses because your generation is a bunch of fucking candyasses. Sack up and be a man. 



blunted_nose said:


> im Seb, and i love burton -_-. but seriously i bough some pants and a board from you guys, and i always liked your riders... i was just wondering if you guys can send me some of those die-cut bigg ass stickers that your riders put on?? i woud love to have 2, one for nose and one for tail, then i could imagine im reppin burton fer lye, you know? LoL anyways that would be sick but i would take more then 2  if you guys feel generous.... if you guys can, come back to me and ill send my adress
> ohh i have a question, i recently broke my cartels highback, actually both cuz i ate shit going of a cliff , and i really want to still ride them so at what rate do you guys sell highbacks?
> BURTON IS the best, but im so sad mads left tho. he was kind of my inspirating,,, that sounds gay doesnt it....
> -Your biggest fan seb,
> ...


Allow me to edit this again for you junior.



blunted_nose said:


> Greetings my name is Seb and I love Burton. Now on a more serious note I bought some pants and a board from you guys and I have always liked your riders. I was just wondering if you guys can send me some of those big die-cut stickers that your riders put on?? I would love to have 2 one for nose and one for tail, then I could imagine I'm representing Burton for life. Anyways that would be sick but I would take more then 2, if you guys feel generous. If that's a possibility that would be awesome and I will give you my address if you respond to me.
> I also have a question. I recently broke my Cartels highback, actually both of them as I was getting too gnarly for my own good off a cliff. I would really like to still ride them. At what rate do you guys sell highbacks?
> Burton is the best, but I'm so sad Mads left though. He was kind of my inspiration.
> 
> Your biggest fan Seb,


See what I did there? Yeah I made that tolerable for anyone reading it. This is how it should be. So I strongly suggest as you're 18 and probably a senior in high school you learn a thing or two, since the world already has a low view of your generation as a whole. 



linvillegorge said:


> this thread sums up why i'm pro-choice


Well there's definitely a partially aborted fetus posting in this thread.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

blunted_nose said:


> Im from canada, *i have a very small selection of gear that wont cost to ship as much as the item being shipped. *
> 
> Guys i understand that the email was as embarassing as ever. But i got in college so im not THAT stupid
> anyways. looks like im going to be looking for a new binding. Or ordering 2013 cartel straps and buckles for about 100 bucks? Im such a liar, my highbacks arent even broken, i just read that they tend to break and i didnt want that to happen while on the hill.


dafuq are you trying to communicate here?

Nah man, trust me, you're dumb as fuck. There are plenty of shitty schools out there that will happily take your money.


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

blunted_nose said:


> ? Im such a liar, my highbacks arent even broken,


dude................. shakes head


----------



## blunted_nose (Apr 26, 2012)

budderbear said:


> Your story is full of holes , and why would go and spend $100 just on straps when you can get some brand new binders from last year that will have a 1 year warranty or more ?


In canada we dont get such great deals, and shipping rates go from 75 bucks onward. If a store has shipping trought usps then ill consider. Looking for rome arsenals, fuck plush and soft.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

linvillegorge said:


> dafuq are you trying to communicate here?
> 
> Nah man, trust me, you're dumb as fuck. There are plenty of shitty schools out there that will happily take your money.


College doesn't mean anything.

Fuck now my post up there needs to be edited to compensate for the level of stupidity being spouted here. Do us all a favor and go take up skiing, there's this site called newschoolers.com it will fit you perfectly.


----------



## blunted_nose (Apr 26, 2012)

linvillegorge said:


> dafuq are you trying to communicate here?
> 
> Nah man, trust me, you're dumb as fuck. There are plenty of shitty schools out there that will happily take your money.


Tanks doe. I imagine your very loved by people around you.


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

i heard Lil Wayne is a pro skater now.


----------



## blunted_nose (Apr 26, 2012)

BurtonAvenger said:


> College doesn't mean anything.
> 
> Fuck now my post up there needs to be edited to compensate for the level of stupidity being spouted here. Do us all a favor and go take up skiing, there's this site called newschoolers.com it will fit you perfectly.


Ok i will. Thanks for the advice.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

blunted_nose said:


> Tanks doe. I imagine your very loved by people around you.


your = possession
you're = contraction for "you are"

Don't go to college. Any school you can get into would just be taking your money in exchange for a degree that wouldn't be worth the paper it's printed on. The world needs ditch diggers too.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

blunted_nose said:


> Ok i will. Thanks for the advice.


Do us all a favor and finish the abortion process that was started 18 years ago.


----------



## Chance42 (Jan 28, 2011)

linvillegorge said:


> your = possession
> you're = contraction for "you are"
> 
> Don't go to college. Any school you can get into would just be taking your money in exchange for a degree that wouldn't be worth the paper it's printed on. The world needs ditch diggers too.


Don't insult the ditch diggers. McDonald's however...


----------



## blunted_nose (Apr 26, 2012)

EDIT : i feel like i need to explain some things. First im not stupid. Second, the reason i lied to myself and others is because i have this feeling, i overthink everything, a feeling everything must be perfect. I made this tread so people could lead me to parts from burton. It turned into a discusion about me. I feel like i cross too many lines but so did you guys. I will work on my writing on there forums, try to think before i post. I dont want people to pile on anymore. Enough is enough. Things that were said are really disturbing, special for people that told me to kill myself or to go to school, you gys really know to to hurt people. This is internet so i wont take anything serious.
The reason i dont have a job is because my arm is broken from a longboard crash. Frankly employers wont take you, HUH?!? Im getting my cast removed in a week or so and im getting my resume ready right now. I broke my arm and fractured my wrist.
Im trully sorry for speving such idiotic things on here, that was utterly dumb.

and edit to the title : Seb sucks not Burton. They have every reason to believe im a 7 year old girl with anger problems and their rules probably dictate to not respon to those kind of emails as they are most likley a joke.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

blunted_nose said:


> Deleting this account. Too far...


Grow a set of balls you little pussy.


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

Exactly! Man up, learn from your mistakes and people will respect it. And dont forget to post pics of your binding!


----------



## blunted_nose (Apr 26, 2012)

Yeah. Let me look up how to post pictures on this forum. They will be up shortly.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

blunted_nose said:


> Yeah. Let me look up how to post pictures on this forum. They will be up shortly.


----------



## blunted_nose (Apr 26, 2012)

In the mean time here is a video of me snowboarding at SunShine MTN in Banff, AB. Please make fun of it, because im a total newb considering i have been riding wooden boards for the last 8 years give or take 1.
Sunshine Pow Day - YouTube


----------



## Chance42 (Jan 28, 2011)

blunted_nose said:


> . Second, the reason i lied to myself and others is because i have this feeling,* i overthink everything, a feeling everything must be perfect.*
> The reason i dont have a job is because my arm is broken from a longboard crash.


I have a hard time believing that. As far as your arm, bitch please. I worked every summer since the age of 10. When I was 12 I sliced my right leg open down the inner thigh etc. I missed my femoral artery by 1/2 of an inch, and had glass under my knee cap. I was put together with 45 stitches, and a week later my ass was out there dragging around half inch chain, 50 lb snatch blocks, and all other kinds of rigging. Granted I wasn't doing as much as I normally do, I still worked. I broke my arm when I was 10... still worked the rest of that summer out, just carried lighter stuff and worked the hydraulic controls. The only time I don't work? When I'm physically unable to do my job or it becomes unsafe for me to do so. A broke arm... you could still work a checkout counter or some mundane minimum wage shit.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

blunted_nose said:


> EDIT : i feel like i need to explain some things. First im not stupid. Second, the reason i lied to myself and others is because i have this feeling, i overthink everything, a feeling everything must be perfect. I made this tread so people could lead me to parts from burton. It turned into a discusion about me. I feel like i cross too many lines but so did you guys. I will work on my writing on there forums, try to think before i post. I dont want people to pile on anymore. Enough is enough. Things that were said are really disturbing, special for people that told me to kill myself or to go to school, you gys really know to to hurt people. This is internet so i wont take anything serious.
> The reason i dont have a job is because my arm is broken from a longboard crash. Frankly employers wont take you, HUH?!? Im getting my cast removed in a week or so and im getting my resume ready right now. I broke my arm and fractured my wrist.
> Im trully sorry for speving such idiotic things on here, that was utterly dumb.
> 
> and edit to the title : Seb sucks not Burton. They have every reason to believe im a 7 year old girl with anger problems and their rules probably dictate to not respon to those kind of emails as they are most likley a joke.


This coming from the guy that said he would kill himself, maybe you should take your own advice. 

You're so full of shit I better put my boots on.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

blunted_nose resume:

i'ze a reel hard werker
i'ze werk reel hard and duz teh best jerb dat i can


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

linvillegorge said:


> blunted_nose resume:
> 
> i'ze a reel hard werker
> i'ze werk reel hard and duz teh best jerb dat i can


You forgot 
iz teeinagr pwrz furgiv mi


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

ETM said:


> As BA said theres a life lesson here, dont go in guns blazing and wonder why people just stand back and laugh, theres heaps of help here for those who need it. I bet timmytard could have you sorted out in 5 mins with his craigslist superpowers


Oh you better fuckin' believe it, I just got a pair of 09 Missions for $10 bucks because the forward lean adjusters were missing. They look brand new.

Burton has sent me 4 new speed laces, & 2 discs in one shipment, a few months later a new ratchet, & 2 boot hooks in different shipment.

The Skate Banana I just bought came with Co2's & I just noticed that 1 of the highbacks is cracked, also one of the ratchets flops around, still works but it's shitty.

I'm gonna get a hold of them for the third time & see if they will send me some replacements.
After they agree I'll post the tracking # for ya.

I'm gonna brown nose my ass off, & praise their shit like it's the fuckin' holy grail. I send pictures, in my pics I cram everything that I have that is Burton in the background so it looks like I've spent a million dollars on their shit.

I'm gonna try & sound like the biggest dork suckball that I can, in hopes that they send me the shit I need. That's how you do it.

I spent $400 bucks on these & I can't afford to buy another pair of $400 bindings, plus you'd think when you buy a pair of $400 bindings they aren't gonna break this easy.

Acting 101

TT


----------



## blunted_nose (Apr 26, 2012)

BurtonAvenger said:


> This coming from the guy that said he would kill himself, maybe you should take your own advice.
> 
> You're so full of shit I better put my boots on.


I was joking, how am i full of shit. Are you fucking stupid. When someone hires you and you have a medical situation, they have to pay extra just to have you employed. Nobody in their right mind would hire you and i had to have my cast on for 3 months, im guessing you think i liked it.
Full of shit? Sure sure. 
Please explain how i am full of shit?

You guys keep suprising me.


----------



## blunted_nose (Apr 26, 2012)

timmytard said:


> Oh you better fuckin' believe it, I just got a pair of 09 Missions for $10 bucks because the forward lean adjusters were missing. They look brand new.
> 
> Burton has sent me 4 new speed laces, & 2 discs in one shipment, a few months later a new ratchet, & 2 boot hooks in different shipment.
> 
> ...


Sorry, i do not posses those skills. When i try, i sound retarded.
Maybe you could help me?


----------



## Chance42 (Jan 28, 2011)

blunted_nose said:


> I was joking, how am i full of shit. Are you fucking stupid. When someone hires you and you have a medical situation, they have to pay extra just to have you employed. Nobody in their right mind would hire you and i had to have my cast on for 3 months, im guessing you think i liked it.
> Full of shit? Sure sure.
> Please explain how i am full of shit?
> 
> You guys keep suprising me.


Mow a lawn, house sit, baby sit, be an old lady's grocery bitch, etc. Mother of god, have you never worked a summer job in your life? You don't have to find your life long career just to support snowboarding and some general funds. I take that back, please don't baby sit.


----------



## blunted_nose (Apr 26, 2012)

Chance42 said:


> Mow a lawn, house sit, baby sit, be an old lady's grocery bitch, etc. Mother of god, have you never worked a summer job in your life? You don't have to find your life long career just to support snowboarding and some general funds. I take that back, please don't baby sit.


Cant do much with a cast up to my shoulder... Before that i worked for a construction site company. Supporting yourself, gas money, insurance company and paying of your schooling. Sorry im not rich and well hung.


----------



## blunted_nose (Apr 26, 2012)

Chance42 said:


> I have a hard time believing that. As far as your arm, bitch please. I worked every summer since the age of 10. When I was 12 I sliced my right leg open down the inner thigh etc. I missed my femoral artery by 1/2 of an inch, and had glass under my knee cap. I was put together with 45 stitches, and a week later my ass was out there dragging around half inch chain, 50 lb snatch blocks, and all other kinds of rigging. Granted I wasn't doing as much as I normally do, I still worked. I broke my arm when I was 10... still worked the rest of that summer out, just carried lighter stuff and worked the hydraulic controls. The only time I don't work? When I'm physically unable to do my job or it becomes unsafe for me to do so. A broke arm... you could still work a checkout counter or some mundane minimum wage shit.


Oh your so tough. Oh man.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

blunted_nose said:


> paying of your schooling


if you want to be pissed off about a poor investment, I'd start here


----------



## Chance42 (Jan 28, 2011)

blunted_nose said:


> Oh your so tough. Oh man.


Fuck no, I'm a pussy compared to my dad. I was brought up not to cry and expect a hand out or others to do shit for me. Working with a broken arm or stitches doesn't make anyone tough, I just choose not to use it as an excuse.


----------



## blunted_nose (Apr 26, 2012)

linvillegorge said:


> if you want to be pissed off about a poor investment, I'd start here


Good one. Please tell me how my schooling is a waste of time and money?

Broken arm is not an excuse when people WONT let you work for them. Please tell me how hard your dad was and how are you going to raise your kids with a iron fist? I hope they dont socome to drugs and violence.


----------



## blunted_nose (Apr 26, 2012)

linvillegorge said:


> if you want to be pissed off about a poor investment, I'd start here


Actualy tell me what you do for a living? It sure sounds like you make serious money? hmm?
Obviously you are the authority on deciding who should attend school.
For not knowing me, you sound sure that my schooling is a waste of money? Then again, you are taking someone over internet serious...


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

blunted_nose said:


> Good one. Please tell me how my schooling is a waste of time and money?
> 
> Broken arm is not an excuse when people WONT let you work for them. Please tell me how hard your dad was and how are you going to raise your kids with a iron fist? I hope they dont socome to drugs and violence.


Admittedly I don't know Canadian labor laws, but here in 'Merica you can't turn someone down for work because they have a broken arm. For like landscaping yeah cause you can't perform the necessary tasks... you have malls though right?


----------



## blunted_nose (Apr 26, 2012)

Nivek said:


> Admittedly I don't know Canadian labor laws, but here in 'Merica you can't turn someone down for work because they have a broken arm. For like landscaping yeah cause you can't perform the necessary tasks... you have malls though right?


Yeah, but the employer has to pay for hiring and employing you. Most wont go to that trouble. Like extra insurance and having someone on crew with a medical situation. How did we get on me not having a job? I mean doesnt burton suck? 

Wow, im getting bombed here. What is up with you people?
has it occured to you i might be trolling here? NO?


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

LOL you aint trolling dude!
Go get some pics of these bindings and blow everyone out


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

Dude, find a chick & ask her to do it, ask really nice. Preferably one with a smokin' body but just an alright face. Chances are she paid more attention in school, cause she knows she's gonna have to work when schools finished.
That super hot blond is going to write one similar to the one you wrote.

Part 2
Praise her, tell her how she's so much smarter than you. Make sure she has food & drink while she's writing it.
While she's typing & your standing behind her looking over her shoulder reading over what she wrote, start giving her a massage.

Bam!
Letter written, possibly gettin' some punani.


----------



## hktrdr (Apr 3, 2012)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Edited that for you little guy so it was far more coherent, maybe this will help your cause.
> 
> Now if you want to see where you went wrong with this let me point this out to you.
> 1. You bought an 8 year old binding that they do not make anymore.
> ...


Exactly that.

To the OP:

Look punk, you joined this forum a few months ago and have been whining and and generally acting like a cry baby ever since.

- First you asked for advice about boards. You got lots of good responses - but decided to buy something that went somewhat against that advice. Good decision???
- Next you found out about one detail of the board (lack of fully wrapped edges) which you could/should have researched before buying and you start to whine and be all angsty about it on multiple threads - despite a bunch of knowledgeable people assuring you that it was ok. Decision making???
- Then you inquired about a pair bindings that you saw on ebay. Again, people gave you advice telling you they might be worth USD40 - instead you decided to buy them for USD110+. Good decision???
- Of course, for almost the same money you could have gotten a brand new pair of excellent bindings from a reputable retailer (say, some 2012 Rome 390 Bosses which can be had for USD~130). Decision making???
- It turns out that the ebay deal was not as good as you thought it was (or so you say - the seller does have positive feedback from lots of other people...). In the meantime the bindings have gone from 4 to 7/8 years old - either you have no idea what you are talking about or you put yourself in a position to get scammed. Good decision???
- Now your whining about Burton not supplying replacement parts for your 4 (8?) year old bindings after they have expressly told you that they do not have any. And you complain that they are not responding to your obdurate emails after they have already given you their response - and after you blatantly lied to them... Good decision making???

Despite all this, people still offer their advice in this thread (buy new bindings or buy spare parts from a shop) - and you blow them off with spurious reasons (too expensive - WTF, after spending big (and overpaying) for both the board and the ebay bindings?!).

You really have to grow up and start responsibility for your binding (bad) decisions. Stop acting like a whiny bitch!


----------



## blunted_nose (Apr 26, 2012)

hktrdr said:


> Exactly that.That
> 
> To the OP:
> 
> ...


You are quite right, now can we move on? I bought the board after attending a summer sale at a local shop. 
here are some pics. The die-cuts are stupidly placed, against my angles. I might take 'em off. I encourage you to find me 390's(or arsenals) for 130 bucks in Canada, please. I will actually buy them.


----------



## hktrdr (Apr 3, 2012)

linvillegorge said:


> this thread sums up why i'm pro-choice


Don't worry:
If Darwin does not get them, Murphy probably will...


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

I can sum up this whole thread for everyone, the kid is mentally deficient but due to society taking care of these people instead of the olden days when they would beat them with a stick, lock them away, or even kill them he has been given a lap top and Internet capabilities so that we have to deal with him instead of his parents. His mom should have swallowed and after a failed partial birth abortion he was queefed out for our amusement/dismay. Perhaps his dad who probably long since abandoned him might come back to his life only to shove a shotgun up his ass and pull the trigger till it goes click. Only then will the world be a better place. 

Oh and what makes us experts? Well I have over 2 million readers that say I am, what do you have?


----------



## blunted_nose (Apr 26, 2012)

BurtonAvenger said:


> I can sum up this whole thread for everyone, the kid is mentally deficient but due to society taking care of these people instead of the olden days when they would beat them with a stick, lock them away, or even kill them he has been given a lap top and Internet capabilities so that we have to deal with him instead of his parents. His mom should have swallowed and after a failed partial birth abortion he was queefed out for our amusement/dismay. Perhaps his dad who probably long since abandoned him might come back to his life only to shove a shotgun up his ass and pull the trigger till it goes click. Only then will the world be a better place.
> 
> Oh and what makes us experts? Well I have over 2 million readers that say I am, what do you have?


Well, they dont call you angry for nothing now do they? 
I really enjoy reading your posts, and have learned alot from you. Feels nice to read something that isnt paid to sound good. Keep up the good work, and who knows, maybe i'll meet you someday


----------



## blunted_nose (Apr 26, 2012)

BurtonAvenger said:


> I can sum up this whole thread for everyone, the kid is mentally deficient but due to society taking care of these people instead of the olden days when they would beat them with a stick, lock them away, or even kill them he has been given a lap top and Internet capabilities so that we have to deal with him instead of his parents. His mom should have swallowed and after a failed partial birth abortion he was queefed out for our amusement/dismay. Perhaps his dad who probably long since abandoned him might come back to his life only to shove a shotgun up his ass and pull the trigger till it goes click. Only then will the world be a better place.
> 
> Oh and what makes us experts? Well I have over 2 million readers that say I am, what do you have?


If you had a gnu billy goat, which rome binding would you pick, 390 boss or arsenal. All mtn towards freeride, almost no park.


----------



## hktrdr (Apr 3, 2012)

blunted_nose said:


> If you had a gnu billy goat, which rome binding would you pick, 390 boss or arsenal. All mtn towards freeride, almost no park.


Good luck finding people to help you now, whiny bitch - or troll, as the case maybe.


----------



## blunted_nose (Apr 26, 2012)

hktrdr said:


> Good luck finding people to help you now, whiny bitch - or troll, as the case maybe.


Good point. I dont care, google is my friend in this case.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

1. I don't meet whiny bitches with the mental capacity of a sea sponge. 
2. I would never own a Billy Goat.


----------



## blunted_nose (Apr 26, 2012)

BurtonAvenger said:


> 1. I don't meet whiny bitches with the mental capacity of a sea sponge.
> 2. I would never own a Billy Goat.


Cant even think of a board comparable to billy? Alright, which one on the mod? And what brand boot you wear?


----------



## budderbear (Nov 27, 2011)

blunted_nose said:


> Cant even think of a board comparable to billy? Alright, which one on the mod?


huh? 



blunted_nose said:


> And what brand boot you wear?


Whats that have to do with anything in this thread ? :dunno:


----------



## blunted_nose (Apr 26, 2012)

budderbear said:


> huh?
> 
> 
> 
> Whats that have to do with anything in this thread ? :dunno:


Well, just asking?!? 
And which bindings would he put on a Rome mod, arsenals or 390?


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

budderbear said:


> huh?
> 
> 
> 
> Whats that have to do with anything in this thread ? :dunno:


He's trying to save face because he sucks at life. He should swallow bleach that's my endorsement.


----------



## blunted_nose (Apr 26, 2012)

BurtonAvenger said:


> He's trying to save face because he sucks at life. He should swallow bleach that's my endorsement.


I actually love you, <3.
AND your really good at snowboarding.


----------



## LouG (Sep 1, 2008)

I've heard of this guy before. Raving psycho. Butchered 400 chickens and screwed a beagle. Now he's wanted out in Nevada for banging horses.


----------



## blunted_nose (Apr 26, 2012)

LouG said:


> I've heard of this guy before. Raving psycho. Butchered 400 chickens and screwed a beagle. Now he's wanted out in Nevada for banging horses.


Thats me.
10char


----------



## Frozen (Apr 21, 2012)

I didn’t read everything in the thread so I might have missed some things but it doesn’t matter. Blunted nose needs to kill himself. Here’s some ideas for doing it.

1. Swallow a Frisbee. Choke and die.

2. Go to the zoo and throw yourself into a gorilla pit. I hope they rape you.

3. It would be fucking awesome if you did a sweet gainer off a huge building, Let’s say the sears tower, with a shotgun in your mouth and fired it mid flip and your brains exploded all over everywhere. And then a pidgeon was like “damn this dude is stupid” and took a shit on your brains.

Fuck you.


----------



## blunted_nose (Apr 26, 2012)

Frozen said:


> I didn’t read everything in the thread so I might have missed some things but it doesn’t matter. Blunted nose needs to kill himself. Here’s some ideas for doing it.
> 
> 1. Swallow a Frisbee. Choke and die.
> 
> ...


Thank you, i hope you die aswell.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

blunted_nose said:


> Thank you, i hope you die aswell.


We're all going to die we're just encouraging Darwinism to take effect on you sooner rather than later.


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

jesus christ ban this fucking troll already.



the mods on this site need to actually DO something about these useless pieces of shit idiots who stumble in here. 

facefuck yourself with a weedwhacker you crybaby little bitch.


----------



## Frozen (Apr 21, 2012)

ShredLife said:


> jesus christ ban this fucking troll already.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gonna disagree, sorry. I love the mods on this site. They don't get faggoty when retarded idiots do stumble in here. They also dont get faggoty when people get mad and go crazy. If I have to give the mods of snowboardingforum.com a rank its 10/10. And just so I appear fair and unbiased, fuck the mods in the face with a hammer.


----------



## blunted_nose (Apr 26, 2012)

ShredLife said:


> jesus christ ban this fucking troll already.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


UMAD BOR?!?

Look guys, i tried to solve this. I even posted the email i sent to burton, Just so you guys saw how fucking stupid i am in english. Im european, i have been living in Canada for 4 years now. You guys probably wont ever see the beautiful country that slovenija is i grew up, also rode in austria. I am not a troll, i even hate them myself, but for me not to actually get hurt by people on here, i took it as a joke. So?
Lets face it, this forum is great. By no means am i trying to make it worse, but when i see what people wrote to me, that made me feel like this might not be such a family type friendly forum after all.
You can do whatever. If you feel the need to ban me, go ahead. Even ban my ip so i cant make another account. But i hope you guys understand that getting mad over internet wont do much.


----------



## Frozen (Apr 21, 2012)

Snowolf said:


> Ever notice these are the threads that get views and responses? Fuck, *I can post the most epic Alaskan trip report and it might get 3 or 4 replies in the last 4 fucking years*. And not just me either. AK Larry`s thread fizzled and dies just as quick as mine or any Gary posts. Yet stupid shit like this explodes like a forest fire in a beetle kill area. This shit generates so much traffic to a site like this. Dumbfucks like this are cash cows because while everyone bitches about trolls, like an accident they just can`t not respond......


I know but keep posting them please. I mean I click on AK threads and I'm like ahglalalala. but I dont post in those threads because I'm like "fuck it" i'm in minnesota and have shit to contribute.


----------



## blunted_nose (Apr 26, 2012)

Snowolf said:


> Ever notice these are the threads that get views and responses? Fuck, I can post the most epic Alaskan trip report and it might get 3 or 4 replies in the last 4 fucking years. And not just me either. AK Larry`s thread fizzled and dies just as quick as mine or any Gary posts. Yet stupid shit like this explodes like a forest fire in a beetle kill area. This shit generates so much traffic to a site like this. Dumbfucks like this are cash cows because while everyone bitches about trolls, like an accident they just can`t not respond......


I agree, your posts are gold. Your Reviews are amazing, but when read them there isnt much else to say. Just because you dont get comments do not think people dont enjoy them. i sure do. Keep up the amazing work.


----------



## sabatoa (Jan 18, 2011)




----------



## blunted_nose (Apr 26, 2012)

Snowolf said:


> Thanks for that. I appreciate it and don't worry about this little shitstorm. In a week nobody will even remember much less care. We really try to have a hands off policy with our moderation. Very few things get people banned now days on here. Spamming, threats of physical violence and blatant racism are about the only thing we now ban people for.
> 
> Don't get hurt feelings. Most of these cats will tell you to jump head first into a garbage disposal one day and help you out the next then go ride with you a week later. Most of this flaming is not personal. If you are trolling, I personally don't care so long as you don't cross those lines.


You are a one person treasure 
That helped alot and even tought i said some stupid shit, i hope people will forgive me. Sorry guys, im truly sorry, but that wasnt the problem anyways.
Snowolf -> your the best.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Wait blatant racism is bad what about off handed remarks that could be misconstrued as an offense against someones race?


----------



## Chance42 (Jan 28, 2011)

blunted_nose said:


> UMAD BOR?!?
> 
> Look guys, i tried to solve this. I even posted the email i sent to burton, Just so you guys saw how fucking stupid i am in english. Im european, i have been living in Canada for 4 years now. You guys probably wont ever see the beautiful country that slovenija is i grew up, also rode in austria. I am not a troll, i even hate them myself, but for me not to actually get hurt by people on here, i took it as a joke. So?
> Lets face it, this forum is great. By no means am i trying to make it worse, but when i see what people wrote to me, that made me feel like this might not be such a family type friendly forum after all.
> You can do whatever. If you feel the need to ban me, go ahead. Even ban my ip so i cant make another account. But i hope you guys understand that getting mad over internet wont do much.


GET HIM!!!


----------



## budderbear (Nov 27, 2011)




----------



## ThunderChunky (Oct 1, 2011)




----------



## blunted_nose (Apr 26, 2012)

Well Ladies and Gentelmen, burton doesnt suck at all. After i sent them a retarted stupid email, they responded with this.
I priced out your order and added the buckles for free because we do not have the exact ones that you want and it comes out to 89 dollars with out shipping, but we can definitely keep it under 100 for you. Also, are you going to need any hardware? Let me know if you have any other questions.

Now i feel like i should die.


----------



## RightCoastShred (Aug 26, 2012)

89 bucks is still a rip-off. just buy new bindings, you can probably get good bindings from last year for like 100 if you would look around


----------



## blunted_nose (Apr 26, 2012)

RightCoastShred said:


> 89 bucks is still a rip-off. just buy new bindings, you can probably get good bindings from last year for like 100 if you would look around


i already have these and i went trough all this shit for nothing. I get the asym strap and new buckles, new highbacks and the good old freeride oriented base. If this doesnt work out, im going rome arsenals.

ITS ALL TOO COMPLICATED. Please let it snow, so i dont have to think about it anymore.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Just end your life and commit seppeku as it would be the only honorable thing left.


----------



## blunted_nose (Apr 26, 2012)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Just end your life and commit seppeku as it would be the only honorable thing left.


Ok, but after this season. i want to snowboard one more time.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

blunted_nose said:


> Ok, but after this season. i want to snowboard one more time.


You don't deserve to snowboard this year. Back to school for you! :cheeky4:

Good communication skills are massively important if you want things to go your way in this world. It's actually a science knowing how to communicate to persuade somebody to do something that benefits you. I'm willing to bet that most marital problems stem from poor communication. Most work problems? Poor communication...

I'm glad that you moved to the West and are taking up English as a second language, but you can't use that as the only excuse for your poor grammar. I work with people that have just arrived from Portugal, India, etc. and they all have to try very hard to learn the nuances of the English language. However, between the ages of 14-18 your brain is still a sponge and if you had wanted to truly excel in the Western world, you would be spending a lot of time learning to communicate effectively.

Good luck!


----------



## blunted_nose (Apr 26, 2012)

poutanen said:


> You don't deserve to snowboard this year. Back to school for you! :cheeky4:
> 
> Good communication skills are massively important if you want things to go your way in this world. It's actually a science knowing how to communicate to persuade somebody to do something that benefits you. I'm willing to bet that most marital problems stem from poor communication. Most work problems? Poor communication...
> 
> ...


Hey, yeah i know and im not using it as an excuse. Im very sloppy with my writing and many times i do not proof read. Anyways, school started but its not that bad and my schedule gives me every monday off, for me to decide how i want to spend it. Since im getting my drivers lincense in october, im also getting a beater car to drive which means that ever monday i'll be snowboarding, life is good isnt it? :laugh:
if anyone needs a ride to sunshine or lakeluise on a pow mon/day and is sick of work, i will be most likey going up there so hit me up.
Since your from calgary, please dont find me and beat me up on angry's command


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

blunted_nose said:


> In the mean time here is a video of me snowboarding at SunShine MTN in Banff, AB. Please make fun of it, because im a total newb considering i have been riding wooden boards for the last 8 years give or take 1.
> Sunshine Pow Day - YouTube


Yep far too much heel sliding not enough actual boarding! :cheeky4:


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

blunted_nose said:


> Since your from calgary, please dont find me and beat me up on angry's command


Lol, I take commands from no one! Except the girlfriend...

Yeah my pass includes Lake Louise this year, you can usually find me up the top of the platter, or the top of the world chair. I'm the guy riding a Burton T7 (haven't seen another one out there yet...)


----------



## blunted_nose (Apr 26, 2012)

poutanen said:


> Yep far too much heel sliding not enough actual boarding! :cheeky4:


You are right, im mortaly afraid of speed. Sole reason i cant do big jumps, i always speed check too much and end up casing it.
Also when riding ungroomed terrain going fast i usualy stay more on the heel edge because when on im on toe edge and i hit a bump i usually fall on my face. Helps to ride bumppy terrain. Plus its easier to speed check and see where your going at the same time.


----------



## blunted_nose (Apr 26, 2012)

Snowolf said:


> If you want some help with that, hit me up in the instructors forum. I can give you some tips for improving your toeside which will boost your confidence riding faster.


I dont think im bad 
But when i started to snowboard, it was sketchy as hell. picked up a snowboard for really cheap, trew on some hard boot bindings and used my ski boots. After 2 years i relised i can go much faster is i turn both my bindings toward nose like a race board. It wasnt until i started to watch snowboard videos that i grab some soft boot bindings and went back to duck stance. No body in my family snowboarded before and i never had anyone properly teach me how, and i still think my grandparents disapprove of it. literally put the snowboard on and went straight not knowning how to stop, on a hill that wasnt a ski hill. Kinda in the forest behind my old house in slovenija. That was so long ago tho, and now im able to euro carve with a nooddle so i should be fine. Im also afraid of heights and most of the time i have enough confidence to hit drop's and such but when in air and i see how high i am, my stomach just gives up and i turn my body 90 degrees to lond sideways on my ass or my kness just collapse when i land. 
Thats why i hate park, but in pow i have more confidence and im usually able to ride out no problems. I bet if you rode with me, you would slap me for snowboarding the wrong way or something but for me there was just one way to do it. No right or wrong.


----------



## blunted_nose (Apr 26, 2012)

Since its on youtube, you guys might aswell laugh on my account. Here is an embarrasing video of my opening day at Lake luise. Im not fat(its my puffy ass jacket i used to have), and this wasnt the whole day... We did much more cooler stuff 
BTW- im seb
Seb's opening day at sunshine - YouTube


----------



## hktrdr (Apr 3, 2012)

blunted_nose said:


> You are right, im mortaly afraid of speed. Sole reason i cant do big jumps, i always speed check too much and end up casing it.
> Also when riding ungroomed terrain going fast i usualy stay more on the heel edge because when on im on toe edge and i hit a bump i usually fall on my face. Helps to ride bumppy terrain. Plus its easier to speed check and see where your going at the same time.


Definitely take some lessons and/or consult wolfie, otherwise your new Billy Goat will give you a bigger ass beating than you received in this thread.

And I call bullshit on the euro carves.


----------



## blunted_nose (Apr 26, 2012)

hktrdr said:


> Definitely take some lessons and/or consult wolfie, otherwise your new Billy Goat will give you a bigger ass beating than you received in this thread.
> 
> And I call bullshit on the euro carves.


Lol, maybe i suck ass at snowboarding, well I DONT CARE.


----------



## sabatoa (Jan 18, 2011)

This thread is like herpes. The gift that keeps on giving. haha


----------



## hktrdr (Apr 3, 2012)

blunted_nose said:


> Lol, maybe i suck ass at snowboarding, well I DONT CARE.


Jeez, just as we have forgiven you and started to offer advice you are mouthing off again.
I guess I should just stop to feed the troll...


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

You're gonna die in a tree well. RIP and condolences to your family.


----------



## blunted_nose (Apr 26, 2012)

sabatoa said:


> This thread is like herpes. The gift that keeps on giving. haha


you look like your 40, please tell me how good you are at snowboarding.


----------



## blunted_nose (Apr 26, 2012)

snowklinger said:


> You're gonna die in a tree well. RIP and condolences to your family.


already almost died once, i hope you relise people actually died doing what they love. And nope i wont, i have a beacon with at least one friend that has one and knows how to use it. i did avalance training. Guys im not bad at snowboardin, i just suck at park and have those bad moments.


----------



## sabatoa (Jan 18, 2011)

blunted_nose said:


> you look like your 40, please tell me how good you are at snowboarding.












Did I attack you or your *cough* riding? 

Nope. 

Both my comments in this whorehouse of a thread were directed towards the thread itself, not to you or your nonsensical rambling. 

Now go wash out that sandy vagina before you give yourself a rash.


----------



## blunted_nose (Apr 26, 2012)

Someone just delete this tread. I'll ask wolf for help.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Someone just delete their life. I'll ask the owners of a gun to help.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

hktrdr said:


> Definitely take some lessons and/or consult wolfie


There are some pretty good trainers out here (where the OP and I live) so yeah I'd suggest lessons. Actually the head instructor at Fernie bought my used Driver X boots off me last year! lol He offered me a "high end lesson" but I'm too stuck up to ever take a lesson again.

I took lessons when I started 20 years ago and I strongly recommend them to anybody. They've helped my girlfriend past several plateaus in her riding.


----------



## blunted_nose (Apr 26, 2012)

poutanen said:


> There are some pretty good trainers out here (where the OP and I live) so yeah I'd suggest lessons. Actually the head instructor at Fernie bought my used Driver X boots off me last year! lol He offered me a "high end lesson" but I'm too stuck up to ever take a lesson again.
> 
> I took lessons when I started 20 years ago and I strongly recommend them to anybody. They've helped my girlfriend past several plateaus in her riding.


Im never taking lessons, i have been boarding for almost 10 years now and this is not the time to take lessons. I started when i was 8 and i have been boarding every year since. I do not care if my snowboarding sucks or if you think( not you poutanen) i should get lessons. im not, because i enjoy riding at the level i am at. I can see people taking lessons to get started or to learn how to do basic movments, but for those who take lessons, i dont respect as much. Its those who put on a board and never give up, even if they fall a million times.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

blunted_nose said:


> Its those who put on a board and never give up, even if they fall a million times.


I question the people that DON'T fall... I fall every day, sometimes every run! That's part of the constant push to get better.


----------



## blunted_nose (Apr 26, 2012)

poutanen said:


> I question the people that DON'T fall... I fall every day, sometimes every run! That's part of the constant push to get better.


people that dont fall, dont push themselfs. I fall all the fricking time, not the kind of stupid fall but doing drops and shit. I usually dont fall just boarding tough. But im really clumsy so i trip about everywhere.


----------



## jwelsh83 (Jan 9, 2013)

Old thread, but very entertaining...front to back...you get those bindings taken care of?


----------

